# water plants...



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2007)

a blue waterlily.. probably a nymphaea zanzibarensis hybrid.. 





it has overwhelmed the other waterlilies... i have to replant it soon.. 





lotus plant (nelumbo nucifera).. the flowers of this variety are huge..! the diameter is nearly 1 foot.. the bud:




full bloom:





a nocturnal blooming waterlily.. i think it is nymphaea lotus var. rubra. the flowers smell of dragonfruit.. 
1st night blooming:




2nd night/day:





another waterlily. this white one is probably nymphaea pubescens.. it has a bitter, medicine-like smell.. also night-blooming..


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

They are very nice, and such lovely colors. Blue is my favorite color.

At one time I had a small fish and lily pond. It always surprised me in the spring when, after being frozen almost solid all winter, they survive and bloom again.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 10, 2007)

How deep is your pond? I just installed two ponds in my greenhouse, and I'd like to put a water-lily in. But my ponds are only ~14" deep.


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2007)

That first one is especially fabulous!


----------



## Candace (Oct 10, 2007)

Your pink varieties look very similar to mine. Unfortnately mine have gotten smaller every year because my koi nose them out of the pots and I believe nibble at the roots. I had no idea koi can be so destructive to water plants, but they are!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

At first I was thinking that someone has a nice garden to visit. But when you said they're yours I was more than impressed. It's nice you have such natural wonders so close to home.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 10, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> How deep is your pond? I just installed two ponds in my greenhouse, and I'd like to put a water-lily in. But my ponds are only ~14" deep.



I hope its not going to freeze in your greenhouseoke:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the comments, guys... as can be seen in the second pic, all of them are in a large plastic 'tub'..Rob, the tub which i use is about 4 feet in height and 4 feet in diameter.. but waterlilies do not really need such deep water.. the water level must be at least 1.5 feet in depth for them to grow well... they take full sun...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmm, 2'X2'X3.1415x4' = 50.26 cubic ft X 7.48 g/cf=375.97gallons X 8.41 Lbs/gall=3,161.95 Lbs/2000Lbs/ton=1.58 Tons. Nahhh, I don't think I'll try it! oke:


----------

